
The weird and wonderful feline world of Louis Wain - prismatic
http://www.anothermanmag.com/life-culture/10560/the-forgotten-artist-who-changed-the-way-we-look-at-cats-louis-wain
======
ggm
I remember seeing the psychotic cat picture as an epitome of painted madness.
I get from this article we really don't know it was schizophrenia, but I also
get it seems a given he was in some mental decline.

Late Van Gogh have similar radiating jaggies. Munch has a different
affectation.

El Greco's astigmatism is also contested.

~~~
awkward
It's worth knowing that his family had made their money on textiles and rugs.
Many of the most out there paintings Wain did are not denovo, but based on
synthesis of Persian rug patterns and his cat drawing.

